# Concord BART station



## DET63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Link to larger version.

I believe the blue signs are mileage, line and track indicators. I'm not sure what the yellow sign with the D on it is: perhaps it's to identify the switch number.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 9, 2011)

It could be the switch; it could also a signal chaining number.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 10, 2011)

I believe the yellow sign is the interlocking/turnout designator. In this case Interlocking C57, turnout D.


----------



## DET63 (Mar 10, 2011)

It looks like there's a post for a similar sign on the other track, but the sign is no longer there. It was either stolen, removed, or fell down, and not replaced.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 14, 2011)

This is a timely posting. The interlocking shown on the photo in this thread is where today's (3/13) BART derailment took place.


----------



## DET63 (Mar 14, 2011)

So it appears.

There are BART delays this morning, but they appear to be in the Transbay Tube or the San Francisco subway, and thus separate from the derailment.


----------

